# 2. Marchtal-Bike-Marathon



## armor (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo Marathon-Fans,

ab heute kann man sich für den 2. Marchtal-Bike-Marathon anmelden.
Wieder 20km/50km/84km und auch Sabine Spitz wird wieder mit am Start sein.

Hab mich eben für die 84 km angemeldet. Werde Anfang April die Strecke 1-2mal abfahren. Ist ja quasi fast vor meiner Haustüre...

Hoffe der Andrang wird mindestens so wie letztes Jahr und das Wetter einen Tick besser...

Greetz


----------



## bikepassionalb (7. Februar 2010)

Wie ist den die Strecke? Hauptsächlich Schotter oder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (7. Februar 2010)

jau, haupsächlich waldautobahn...technisch nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll....

also die 84km nehmen


----------



## armor (7. Februar 2010)

hier noch der link:
http://muenster-bike-marathon.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=132&Itemid=202


----------



## Zuckermann (19. Februar 2010)

Ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken, dieses Rennen als Saisonauftakt mitzunehmen (frühes Datum). Laut Anfrage ist die Strecke in der Planung verändert worden. Es wird, wenn die Behörden mitspielen (laut Veranstalter sieht es gut aus), wohl auch Singletrails geben, die Langstrecke ist auch etwas länger und insgesamt selektiver geworden (88km, 1550 gut verteilte Hm). Ein Vögelchen zwitscherte mir, dass der frühe Termin eine ganze Reihe guter Leute, sogar aus der Schweiz, anlockt. Klingt also vielversprechend, und so leicht, wie manche meinen, wird es vielleicht nicht. In jedem Fall wird sich zeigen, wer Anfang Mai nach diesem langen Winter nur Luft im Sack hat. 

Ihr müsst bedenken, dass es in D schwierig ist, behördliche Genehmigungen für MTB-Rennen zu bekommen - bei all den Naturschutzauflagen usw. Ich zumindest kann das auch irgendwo verstehen. 

Viele motzen schnell über mangelndes technisches Niveau der Streckenführung. Seht es mal so: Technische Trails kann man im Alltag massig genug genießen.  

Also: Gut ist, was wir daraus machen.


----------



## armor (20. Februar 2010)

Hey Zuckermann,

also für mich wirds garantiert nicht leicht, auch bei der Streckenführung von letztem Jahr (und danach sieht es aus, die Strecke die auf der page ist, ist die selbe wie letztes Jahr).

Ich geh mit der Motivation des Finishers an den Start. Meine Strecke ist normalerweise eher die 50km und 1000hm...von daher ists für mich so oder so ne Herausforderung...

Als Saisonauftakt überlege ich mir sogar eher den 17.04. in Münsingen:
http://www.mtb-cup.de/index_html.html

Ist aber abhängig von der Lieferung meines neuen Bikes und auch vom Wetter der kommenden 4 Wochen...


greetz


----------



## Zuckermann (20. Februar 2010)

Servus armor,

das ist natürlich Kampfgeist, und ich finde es klasse: Wir alle wissen, dass der betriebene Trainingsaufwand darüber entscheidet, wie man auf einer bestimmten Strecke zurechtkommt. Wer also nicht viel Zeit für´s Training hat und die Langstrecke als Finisher beendet, verdient den größten Respekt - die Qualen sind lang und hart. Also, hau rein, man sieht sich wohl, es wird ein Fest!


----------



## armor (20. Februar 2010)

Jap...mein Trainingsaufwand war letztes Jahr folgender:

knapp 6000km auf HT
seit Oktober 09 3mal 1,5h Spinning/Woche
seit Januar zum Spinning 3mal 10km Laufen/Woche

allerdings in diesem Jahr erst ca. 300km aufm Bike an der frischen Luft.

Nun hoffe ich, dass es bald Frühling wird und mein Votec CS dann auch bei mir ist. Dann werde ich in meinem 3 wöchigen´09er Urlaubsabbau im April die Strecke in O-Tal 1-2mal gemütlich mit nem Kumpel abfahren...und ansonsten meine 50km 800hm Trainingsstrecke wohl täglich rocken...

...müsste also schon drin sein, das Ziel die 84km Langstrecke zu finishen!

Am Start in Marchtal werde ich dann einmal ganz laut "Zuckermann" rufen in der Hoffnung du outest dich!


----------



## armor (20. Februar 2010)

upsi...nun ists wohl amtlich. die strecke hat sich tatsächlich geändert...bei der Langstrecke sinds nun echt 4km mehr und ca. 100hm...auch die Mittelstrecke ist länger und höher...nur komische, dass das Streckenprofil (noch) nicht angepasst wurde...muss aber wohl die Nordschleife sein, die angepasst wurde....hoffentlich sind es 4km singletrail das wäre fein und macht es u.U. auch technisch anspruchsvoller...


----------



## Zuckermann (20. Februar 2010)

Sicher werde ich mich zu erkennen geben, mit einem lauten: "Der hat ja ein Votec! Sch..., verdammte!"

Dein Trainingsaufwand ist, das kann ich sagen, locker ausreichend! Du WIRST Finisher, 6000km ist eine Menge Holz. Das Wintertraining ist auch gut, zumal ja die Steigerung im Frühjahr mit der Hausrunde kommt. Bis Mai wirst du in guter Verfassung sein. Ja, langsam kommt Vorfreude auf...


----------



## rubin-rubiny (2. April 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde
Hier ein parr Termine da könnt ihr die Strecke Abfahren mit Begleitung 
Hier die Termine für die Streckenbesichtigungen:
Bei allen Terminen wird die Südschleife und die Nordschleife befahren....
Treffpunkt jeweils am Eingang zum Kloster vor dem ehemaligen Gasthaus Adler. 

Montag: 05.04.2010 14:00 Uhr
Sonntag: 11.04.2010 10:00 Uhr
Mittwoch: 21.04.2010 18:00 Uhr

Mittwoch: 28.04.2010 18:00 Uhr Strecke wird in Renntempo gefahren, bitte 
nur ambitionierte Racer erwünscht.....

Sonntag: 02.05.2010 18:00 Uhr.

ich werde am montag Da sein
Wünsche eine Frohe Ostern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (3. April 2010)

sehr geile Info...werde versuchen auch am Montag am Start zu sein.

Wollte die Strecke eh vor Mai 2 mal abfahren...das passt sehr gut...

Frohe Ostern


----------



## HaRa (16. April 2010)

ich hab mich letzte Woche auch für die Langstrecke als Altenative zu Kaufbeuren angemeldet, da ich da auf der Warteliste steh. Sollte ich den Startplatz dann noch bekommen, wirds ein stressiges Wochenende.

Aber erst mal schauen wie's morgen in Münsingen läuft..... erstes Rennen dieses Jahr


----------



## armor (16. April 2010)

hoja...biste morgen in Münsingen auch am Start...schön, schön...fahr dort morgen auch zum ersten Mal - bin ja mal gespannt...ist eigentlich nicht optimal, wenn man die Strecke nicht kennt, aber wird schon werden.

44km sind mir eigentlich auch zu wenig...heisst ja von beginn an Vollgas - bin eigfentlich einer der erstmal 10km zum einrollen braucht. Aber egal, der olympische Gedanke zählt.


----------



## HaRa (16. April 2010)

....die Strecke musst du nicht unbedingt kennen, da es sich überwiegend um Wald- und Wiesenwege handelt und auch keine langen Anstiege dabei sind - Alb halt . Von der Länge her ist's auch ok zum Anfang. Was jedoch spannend werden wird, ist der Start in der Stadt (Fußgängerzone) da es grob überschlagen 150 Starter mehr sind als letztes Jahr. 

Also etwas früher in den Startblock!

Aber das Wetter scheint besser zu werden als letztes Jahr - dann das war nix für Schönwetterfahrer .


----------



## armor (16. April 2010)

hm...strecke nicht kennen macht mich immer etwas nervös...werd die Strecke in Marchtal am 28.04 auch mal abfahren...wobei der Adrenalinspiegel aus Erfahrung vor Start eh schon den Puls in die Höhe treibt...

hab gestern Nacht geträumt ich hät nen Rahmenbruch...soviel zum Thema Anspannung vor dem Rennen...


----------



## HaRa (18. April 2010)

und wie ist's gelaufen? Ist dein Rahmen noch ganz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (18. April 2010)

Moin...

naja, nicht ganz das Ziel erreicht. Wollte unter 2h bleiben. Hab leider den Start "verpasst", sprich zu spät dort angekommen und ganz hinten anstellen müssen...war en ziemliches Gedränge die ersten 5km.
Meine Beine waren auch nicht wie erhofft und mein Puls lag nach 25km auch zehn Schläge über...
Im letzten Streckenabschnitt, die Wurzelpassage hoch, musste ich hinter 2 "lahmen" warten und das Trailstück runter direkt vor dem Park musste ich wegen diverser Stürze der Kontrahenten mein Bike schultern zum Überholen - leider hat es mich dann beim Wiederaufsetzen auch über den Lenker genommen, da ich beim Einklicken an der wohl letzten Wurzel des Trails abgerutscht bin - naja der Fotograph danke es mir: "Bestes Bild Danke dir" 

(Aber mein Fahrrad hat keinen Krazter geschweige denn den gefürchteten Rahmenbruch)

In Summe aber fürs erste Rennen ok mit 2h4min laut meinem  Garmin...leider sind die Zeiten noch nicht online, da ich gestern sofort  nach dem Finish los musste...

Kanns kaum erwarten, bis die Zeiten und Bilder on sind.

Und bei dir? Wie liefs?


----------



## HaRa (18. April 2010)

die Ergebnisse sind doch schon online:
http://services.datasport.com/2010/mtb/bl/muensingen/RANG014.HTM

Bei mir liefs ganz gut, sturz und pannenfrei  - gesamt 138. und AK54. Bin unter 1:50 geblieben und hab somit meine Zielsetzung (zwischen 1:45 und 1:50) erreicht. Sieben Minuten schneller als letztes Jahr.
Bilder gibts wohl wieder nur beim Sportograf, oder?


----------



## armor (18. April 2010)

Gartuliere! Respekt!Bist ja auch drei Jahre jünger

Abgeschlagen auf Platz 300...da hat ich mir doch etwas mehr erhofft...aber sei`s drum, erstes Rennen - Mund abwischen, weitermachen...


----------



## HaRa (19. April 2010)

dafür hattest Du drei Jahre mehr Zeit zu trainieren...

Bei mir hat sich wohl das Trainingslager dieses Jahr auf Gran Canaria ausgezahlt gemacht....

Ja, in drei Wochen gehts weiter...........


----------



## armor (20. April 2010)

Bist du in Pfronten auch am Start?


----------



## HaRa (20. April 2010)

.....nein leider nicht .

Bin von Ende Juni für 3 Wochen in Südafrika Urlaub machen und bisschen Fußball schauen .

Bist Du schon mal Pfronten gefahren? Wenn nicht, dass Rennen ist wirklich  (meine Meinung). Auch wenn's nur drei mal aufwärts und wieder abwärts geht


----------



## armor (20. April 2010)

Geil! WM in Südafrika - da haste nun aber wirklich meinen Neidfaktor aktiviert.

Nö, bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Das Rennen in Münsingen war mein erstes Rennen überhaupt...

Ich fahr die 70km Strecke...ich glaub das gehts öfters hoch und runter als 3mal...
aber Kollegen von mir sind da schon mal gefahren und meinen auch, dass das Rennen absolut Top ist. bin mal gespannt...

Jetzt aber erstmal O-Tal und dann noch Albstadt...bin echt angefixt was MTB-Rennen angeht.


----------



## Pablo P. (21. April 2010)

Kann dieses Jahr leider nicht teilnehmen, wegen Knieproblemen. Dafür spiele ich halt den Streckenposten am Schloss Mochental.  Wünsche allen Teilnehmern jetzt schon viel Spaß und Erfolg! Die Strecke dürfte auf jeden Fall landschaftlich ein Genuss sein - zur Steckenführung kann ich nicht viel sagen, außer dass mir gesagt wurde, dass alles etwas verschärft wurde (mehr Höhenmeter und auch die eine oder andere kleinere(?) Trailpassage).

Let it bang!


----------



## faky88 (29. April 2010)

Servus, 

und, hat schon jemand die Strecke (z.B. an den genannten Terminen)
besichtigt?

Wenn ich mir so die Zeiten aus dem Vorjahr anschaue, dann wird mir
ganz schlecht


----------



## armor (1. Mai 2010)

jo vergangenen Mittwoch hab ich die Strecke besichtigt. Schau nicht auf die Zeiten von letztem Jahr. Hier stimmten die Kilometer anscheinend nicht.
Waren wohl auf der Langstrecke fats 10km weniger als deklariert.

Aber gute Leute sind sicher am Start. Am Mittwoch fuhren wir die Strecke in Renntempo, was bei den jungen Hüpfern die ersten 30km einen 28er Schnitt bedeutete...

Bin froh, dass ich die lange Strecke fahre, da braucht man am Anfang nicht mit Topspeed den großteil der Körner raushauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faky88 (1. Mai 2010)

armor schrieb:


> jo vergangenen Mittwoch hab ich die Strecke besichtigt.



wie hoch ist denn der Trailanteil? Oder sind's nur Forstwege und
Asphalt? Wäre mir jedenfalls recht.




armor schrieb:


> Bin froh, dass ich die lange Strecke fahre, da braucht man am Anfang nicht mit Topspeed den großteil der Körner raushauen...



also meine Strategie wird sein, sehr zügig losfahren, dann recht schnell
die ersten Anstiege hoch, anschließend richtig kräftig reintreten und dann
zum Schluss, wie zuvor auch schon, alles geben


----------



## armor (2. Mai 2010)

trails? ne, gibts keine...

landschaftlich aber schöne Abschnitte, wie z.B. das Wolfstal...und deine Anstiege bekommste auch, keine Sorge...


----------



## faky88 (2. Mai 2010)

ja, vielen Dank! Dann sehen wir uns am Samstag im Startblock.


----------



## HaRa (11. Mai 2010)

Und, wie liefs bei Euch?

An dieser Stelle noch ein Lob an die Orga -  bis auf den Moderator mit Zeitproblemen - Perfekt.

Freu mich jetzt schon aufs nächste Jahr.....


----------



## bikepassionalb (11. Mai 2010)

Insgesamt eine gelungene Marathonveranstaltung, die ich wieder fahren werde.
Ich hab 3.24 H bei der Langdistanz gebracht.Obwohl ich keinen guten Tag hatte.
Wie siehts mit Photos aus?Hat jemand welche gemacht


----------



## HaRa (11. Mai 2010)

Bilder hab ich leider keine - meine Freundin hatte am Samstag was besseres zu tun .

Vielleicht sind aber bald welche online......


----------



## faky88 (11. Mai 2010)

ich fand's auch ganz ok. Die Startnummernausgabe hätte etwas flotter erfolgen können und das Gelaber vor dem Start war nur nervig. Die Ausschilderung zwischen Marchtal und Mochental war nicht immer optimal, da hatten wohl Waldarbeiter die Absperrbänder abgerissen. Ich hatte übrigens 76,7km und 1260hm für die Langstrecke auf meinem Polar. Aber das sind nur Kleinigkeiten. Ansonsten fand ich die Organisation sehr gut.

Die Strecke hat mir ganz gut gefallen, schnell und flüssig (keine Staus etc.). Mir liegen solche Strecken, technische Trails fahre ich zwar auch gerne, aber nicht im Rennen.  

Persönlich bin ich ein wenig entäuscht, da ich mir eine Zeit von unter 3h vorgenommen hatte. Letztendlich waren es knapp über 3h, was für einen guten Mittelfeldplatz gereicht hat, AK sah's ein wenig besser aus ...

Mich hat das starke Fahrefeld ein wenig überracht. Es gab keine Preisgelder und am nächsten Tag fand der höherwertige Rothaus Singen-MTB-Marathon statt.  

Im nächsten Jahr wieder falls der Termin passt!


----------



## armor (11. Mai 2010)

Mensch, ward ihr alle schnell...ich hatte auf den letzten Metern massiv Probleme mit Krämpfen. Hat nicht ganz für 3,5h gereicht, leider ein Platz am unteren Ende.
Aber egal, heil durchgekommen und ne menge Spass gehabt. Viele neue Leute kennengelernt und Motiviation getankt für Pfronten....wo es dann heisst einfach nur finishen!


----------



## HaRa (11. Mai 2010)

... das Problem mit den Krämpfen hatte ich auch gegen Ende zu, als es den letzten Anstieg rauf gegangen ist und das obwohl ich nur die Mitteldistanz gefahren bin...... Da hies es am Schluß nur noch Platzierung halten und niemanden mehr vorbei lassen .

Mit meiner Platzierung (Ges.: 22 - AK:9) bin ich aber mehr als zufrieden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepassionalb (12. Mai 2010)

Bilder sind auf der marchtal-bike-marathonseite Online.

http://muenster-bike-marathon.de/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=255


----------



## rubin-rubiny (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde
Herr Kobylka ist nicht mehr Vorsitzenden der Sportvereinigung.
Dem Mountainbike Marathon erteilte Herr Kobylka eine klare Absage.
2011 wird es keinen Marathon geben.
Habe es eben in der Zeitung gelesen

Mfg.rubin-rubiny


----------



## faky88 (16. Mai 2010)

rubin-rubiny schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde
> Herr Kobylka ist nicht mehr Vorsitzenden der Sportvereinigung.
> Dem Mountainbike Marathon erteilte Herr Kobylka eine klare Absage.
> 2011 wird es keinen Marathon geben.
> ...



das ist wirklich sehr schade! 

Ich fand es eine durch und durch gelungene Veranstaltung und hätte mir definitiv den Termin im nächsten Jahr dafür freigehalten. Allein das starke Fahrerfeld hat ja gezeigt, dass die Veranstaltung sehr gut angekommen ist.


----------



## panzer-oddo (17. Mai 2010)

rubin-rubiny schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde
> Herr Kobylka ist nicht mehr Vorsitzenden der Sportvereinigung.
> Dem Mountainbike Marathon erteilte Herr Kobylka eine klare Absage.
> 2011 wird es keinen Marathon geben.
> ...



Hallo rubin-rubiny,
es stand in der SWP, dass dieser junge Mann den Vorsitz des Gesamtvereins abgibt, um sich verstärkt dem Radsport zu widmen. Sicher dass der Marathon rausfällt, woher stammt diese Information?

gruß ali


----------



## HaRa (17. Mai 2010)

rubin-rubiny schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde
> Herr Kobylka ist nicht mehr Vorsitzenden der Sportvereinigung.
> Dem Mountainbike Marathon erteilte Herr Kobylka eine klare Absage.
> 2011 wird es keinen Marathon geben.
> ...


 
Ich verteh denn Zusammenhang leider nicht ganz. 
Herr Kobylka ist nicht mehr Vorsitzender - gut kann er machen!
Herr Kobylka erteilt eine "klare Absage"  - wenn er nicht mehr Vorsitzender ist, liegt es doch nicht an ihm, wenn der Marathon nicht stattfindet.....

Also ist's egal was er sagt, oder?


----------



## armor (17. Mai 2010)

Die Info hatte ich heute auch von nem Mitglied des Sportvereins erhalten...

Das wär echt äusserst schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaRa (18. Mai 2010)

armor schrieb:


> Das wär echt äusserst schade...


 
Ja, das wär's


----------



## panzer-oddo (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer von euch jetzt weitere Informationen zum Fortbestand des Marchtal-Bike-Mahrathons?


----------



## habibabua (2. Juni 2010)

bin letztes jahr mitgefahren und fand die veranstaltung echt gut. dieses jahr war ich im urlaub und hab eben erst die letzten einträge gelesen. das wäre ja wirklich extrem schade. vielleicht war manchen einfach der aufwand für das event zu groß?


----------



## armor (2. Juni 2010)

Hintergrund bzw. root cause liegt wohl eher schon allein im Begriff Spvgg...
Hier gabs wohl Interessenunterschiede zwischen dem Teil Obermarchtal, in der der Radsport eher den kleinsten Mitgliederbestand hat (Einzelkämpfer Kobylka), und dem Teil Reutlingendorf, der es wohl auch nicht wirklich prickelnd fand während ihrem alljährlichen Frühlingsfest den Marchtal-Bike-Marathon abzuhalten.

Naja, wie dem auch sei, ich kenns auch nur vom hören sagen. Schade ist es allemal, wo ich doch nächstes Jahr die Langstrecker 20min schneller durchziehen wollte...


----------



## Pablo P. (29. Juni 2010)

Weitgehende ENTWARNUNG!!! Habe aus erster Hand, dass die Chancen sehr, sehr hoch sind, dass auch 2011 wieder der Marchtal Bike Marathon stattfindet!


----------



## armor (29. Juni 2010)

Jau, hab ich letzte Woche vom Vater meines "Teamarztes", als ich half die Bibliothek des Paps von seiner Praxis in die ehemalige Milchsammelstelle in Obermarchtal zu wuchten, auch erfahren.
Der hat wohl persönlich mit dem Kobylka drüber gequatscht...

So zusagen Training in O-Tal mit good news, allerdings leider nicht auf dem bike...

...aber was tut man nicht alles für den Papa meines Fuentes


----------



## faky88 (12. Oktober 2010)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Weitgehende ENTWARNUNG!!! Habe aus erster Hand, dass die Chancen sehr, sehr hoch sind, dass auch 2011 wieder der Marchtal Bike Marathon stattfindet!



am 28.5.2011 geht's weiter, siehe http://www.marchtal-bike-marathon.de/


----------



## armor (13. Oktober 2010)




----------



## HaRa (13. Oktober 2010)

's geht doch!


----------

